# A few North Dakota lessors getting ''right''



## George Zahradka (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Some sweet pics George..


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks for sharing looks like a great hunt .


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Great pics! I hope some of those friendly geese got the steel too 8)


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

My favorite pics - never get old.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Wow.

Incredible pics!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Sure doesnt get much better than that.

I like how your dekes are set up, nice and tight....Looks like you have a big set up to.


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

Those are some amazing pics good work!


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

amazing...thanks for sharing!


----------



## George Zahradka (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks guys ....We were running 22 doz ghg ffds' lessors...the never knew what hit them....


----------



## waterfowler7 (Sep 16, 2008)

Those are some awesome pics and thats a hell of a spread


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Very nice!!!!!!


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Sweet!

And here I thought I was the only one that deployed the "headless fullbody" spread.


----------



## Almomatic (May 6, 2006)

Hunting in one of my favorite fields, always a good hunt there. :beer: Heard you guys piled up some snows too.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

Awesome pics man.. keep 'um comin


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

T Shot said:


> Sweet!
> 
> And here I thought I was the only one that deployed the "headless fullbody" spread.


Ha, I think 95% of people who use GHG decoys have an issue with "headless fullbodies"


----------



## George Zahradka (Aug 27, 2008)

we avg. 49 birds a day for the week....Not bad for a bunch of head less decoys.....out of 22 doz lessors theres about 6 where the heads broke off.....from know on we stack our decoys on the side in the bags THIS HELPS ALOT.....


----------



## Man of all Seasons (Sep 14, 2008)

great pics! wow


----------



## TNESS (Sep 30, 2008)

Sweet pics.....nice job


----------

